# How do pay for Caravan Club ferry booking?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I finally got round to booking our ferry home. Added it to the basket then went to checkout. 

There was a problem with worldpay, 'try again later'. Chance would be a fine thing. 

I'm blowed if I can find my 'basket'. 

I'm using a smallish smartphone screen and can't find anything useful. 

Also, are there apps for the 2 clubs? Their full sites are fairly eating up my data allowance.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I phoned to complete the booking. No one there had any idea about the basket either - including the internet team! 

And apps are on the to-do list.


----------

